# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Safari 5 "Reader" Question

## Larry

The "Reader" button with Safari 5 does not seem to do much.  I'm running Version 10.5.8 on a MacBook Pro. 

Wondering if it's supposed to work with my OS or whether it only works with newer OS's.

Thanks!

----------


## JEK

System Requirements
Mac OS X 10.5.8, 10.6.2., 10.6.3
Windows XP, Vista and Windows 7

----------


## Larry

Thanks John.  Then it should work OK for me.

----------


## JEK

For the button to work, you need to be one link deep into a new web site like the NYT - all the adds and pictures are removed.

----------


## KevinS

It works fine in XP.

----------


## JEK

Some cool new extensions too
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/08/...-4-itunes-9-2/

----------


## Larry

This feature looks so cool but it just does not work at all for me.  Not sure why.  I'm running 10.5.8 on Intel MacBook Pro.  Ugh!

----------


## Larry

It works fine on Cheri's MacBook running 10.5.8.  What a nice feature.  Now I need to get it working for me!

----------


## JEK

Are you running 32 bit mode on Safari?

----------


## Larry

How would I find that out?

----------


## JEK

Try this page. Can you see the Reader button?

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles...o_calling.html

----------


## JEK

Find Safari in the App Folder and do a CMD +I

----------


## Larry

Nothing referring to 32 or 64 bits in Info.

----------


## JEK

Right, that is 10.6. Sorry.

----------


## Larry

Can't figure out why it works on Cheri's but not on mine--same operating system.  Oh well.  Thanks John.

----------


## JEK

Check your levels of Java and see if there is a difference between the two. Make sure all maintenance is applied. You both need 10.6.

----------


## Larry

Ugh--you're talking over my head.  When you have a minute, walk me through my java levels.  All I know about that is I usually head toward the restroom after my 3d java in the morning.

----------


## JEK

Just run Software Update to make sure you are as current as possible.

----------

